# Martin Strel



## woodfish (Mar 27, 2007)

As a fresh arrival at your forum I would like to contribute a bit too. Hopefully, it was not posted previously, and since I don't watch television I have no idea what the media, CNN and whatnot, have to say about it, however I really doubt any significant coverage for Martin Strel cool is not an American, and was not eaten by fishees!

What an Athlete!!!

About Martin Strel on Wikipedia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Strel

Amazon swim project official site (usually very slow)
http://www.amazonswim.com/main.php

Martin Strel's official site (in Slovenian), very much the same coverage as above
http://www.martinstrel.com/main.php

Pororoca links:

Pororoca description, photographs and an excellent short video (1:52)
http://fogonazos.blogspot.com/2007/03/pororoca-surfing-amazon.html

Pororoca video as mentioned above (1:52)





Hope it is new to you.

Cheers.

Tom


----------

